# Where to buy: Oriental lamps



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

Maybe someone has a tip...
Looking for a certain "oriental style" lamp as a christmas gift.
I can get it at MoE from these guys selling carpets and souvenirs but I guess that price includes a big share for their shop rent.
Any place (like in Bur Dubai, Sharjah etc.) with such items at "normal" rates?

Advice much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Dragon mart is the answer.....


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Really? Only glanced in there once but more reminded me of a Chinese bazar in terms of style AND items.
They got that "arab kitsch" there too? Then I'd do the ride again.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you mean the Moroccan style lamps? They have loads of them at Dragonmart really cheap, otherwise Karama or the Antique Market (otherwise known as the House of Tat) in Al Quoz.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try the Turkish Pavilion at Global village, they have some really nice ones.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

You did ask for "oriental"! Maybe someone could confirm if you could get the arabian-styled lamps from any of the shops down at the Old Souk.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

I will try Dragon Mart first, then Karama/Quoz and let you know about the outcome.

Thanks everybody, appreciate it!


----------



## olivia26 (Dec 17, 2011)

DUS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Maybe someone has a tip...
> Looking for a certain "oriental style" lamp as a christmas gift.
> ...


Dragon Mart!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Do you mean the Moroccan style lamps? They have loads of them at Dragonmart really cheap, otherwise Karama or the Antique Market (otherwise known as the House of Tat) in Al Quoz.


I was at the "Antiques Museum" today, they have given it a makeover!!! I nearly drove past it

Inside, it is still total chaos and 55 degrees celsius:clap2:

On the subject of Morrocan lamps? don't bother with the museum, save your Dirhams until Global Village opens again, if your canny, the Turks at their pavillion will cut a third off the cost for sure. They have genuine competition and a huge variety.


----------

